# معايرة الخزانات النفطية الأرضية



## م.عبير (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أريد معلومات عن معايرة الخزانات النفطية الأرضية ( المطمورة - تحت الأرض ) بالطريقة البصرية!!!
كيف تتم هذه العملية؟؟؟ هل هناك طرق معايرة افضل من الطريقة البصرية ؟؟؟

و شكراً لكم 

عبير

( حسب نصيحة الأخ ريمون عدلي )


----------



## م.عبير (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

اغيثونا يا أهل الخير


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 مايو 2007)

يبدوا أن الموضوع مهم ......
قمنا بتثبيته لعل وعسى !!!


----------



## اسعد ميسان (18 مايو 2007)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
اني السيد اسعد بلاسم ماهود
اعمل في المجال النفطي في العراق
في شركة نفط الجنوب ...........هيئة حقوا ميسان ........شعبة الفحص الهندسي
ولدي سؤال مهم ...ارجو المساعدة ..وقبولي صديق معكم


المشكلة في الخزانات النفطية.....حيث وقع لدينا حادث انهيار الخزان الخاص بالغسيل النفطي
(wash tank(السقف فقط بالكامل 
وكان من نتيجة البحث التي قمت بها ان النفط الذي ياتي من الابار يكون محمل بغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين(h2s( 
وهو وسط شديد التاكل جدا 
هذا للعلم بان المختبرات لدينا غير جيدة اذا لم تكن معدومة وانا ابحث عن مخططات تحلية النفط قبل دخولة للخزان المذكور ...اي محطة عزل للغاز المذكور من النفط......لتقليل الغاز قدر الامكان
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير ..........وللعلم اعمل في هذا المجال لفتر قيرة جدا وهي اربعة اشهر فقط
علما اني خريج لقسم هندسة المواد


----------



## kadhum (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اسعد ميسان قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> اني السيد اسعد بلاسم ماهود
> اعمل في المجال النفطي في العراق
> في شركة نفط الجنوب ...........هيئة حقوا ميسان ........شعبة الفحص الهندسي
> ...


 

السيد اسعد المحترم 
انا بودي مساعدتك لذا يمكنك الاتصال بي على رقم جوالي xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
او الاتصال على بريدي الالكتروني xxxxxxxxxx*********
ارجو ان تبحث عن كتاب الفحص الهندسي في المنشأت النفطية


----------



## أبو الجووج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*Wash tank failur*



اسعد ميسان قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> اني السيد اسعد بلاسم ماهود
> اعمل في المجال النفطي في العراق
> في شركة نفط الجنوب ...........هيئة حقوا ميسان ........شعبة الفحص الهندسي
> ...


 
تحية للأخ أسعد

هذه المشكلة موجودة في جميع المنشآت النفطية، و للأسف فإن الحل الاكثر انتشارا هو:
1_ استخدام مواد طلاء (دهانات) ذات مقاومة عالية لمثل هذه المواد (مثل الإيبوكسي أو البولي يوريثان)
2_ إجراء فحص دوري (كل ستة أشهر على الأقل) لمعرفة الضرر الناجم (الفحص الأكثر شيوعا هو فحص السماكة باستخدام الموجات الصوتية فوق السمعية Ultrasonic Thickness Measurements)

أما الحل المضمون و هو وجود وحدة فصل الكبريت في المنشأة، و لكن هذا يعني:
1_إضافة وحدة كاملة و جديدة للمنشأة
2_ كلفة أعلى
3_تعطيل الإنتاج و زيادة كلفة المنتج

ولكن، بهذه الطريقة يمكن ضمان عدم حصول مشاكل

هناك أيضا طريقة أخرى، و هي عبارة عن استخدام مواد ذات مقاومة أعلى لمثل هذا النوع من التآكل و هي في العادة سبائك النيكل
يمكنني تزويدك بعنوان بريدي لزميل لي في شركة في الإمارات يعمل في هذا المجال.

و الله الموفق


----------



## kadhum (9 ديسمبر 2007)

أبو الجووج قال:


> تحية للأخ أسعد
> 
> هذه المشكلة موجودة في جميع المنشآت النفطية، و للأسف فإن الحل الاكثر انتشارا هو:
> 1_ استخدام مواد طلاء (دهانات) ذات مقاومة عالية لمثل هذه المواد (مثل الإيبوكسي أو البولي يوريثان)
> ...


 
الاستاذ ابو الجوج المحترم 
تحية طيبة 
اشكرك كثيرا نيايتا عني وعن جميع المهندسين على اهتمامك في الرد واستشارتك الممتازة واسأل الله ان يوفقك 
اخي الفاضل سبق وطرحت لنا موضوع دورات تدريبية في مجال التفتيش الهندسي ونحن لانزال بانتظار هذة المشاركة مع تقديري واحترامي لك 

المهندس كاظم الجابري


----------



## احمد القرغولي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

تحية خاصة الى ابو الغيرة اسعد ماهود من حقول نفط ميسان 
ارجو بتزويدي بكل ماهو مفيد لديك بخصوص الفحص الهندسي علما اني من شركة نفط الجنوب واعمل في وحدة التشيد في البصرةمع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## احمد القرغولي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسعد ميسان 

 
_بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
اني السيد اسعد بلاسم ماهود
اعمل في المجال النفطي في العراق
في شركة نفط الجنوب ...........هيئة حقوا ميسان ........شعبة الفحص الهندسي
ولدي سؤال مهم ...ارجو المساعدة ..وقبولي صديق معكم


المشكلة في الخزانات النفطية.....حيث وقع لدينا حادث انهيار الخزان الخاص بالغسيل النفطي
(wash tank(السقف فقط بالكامل 
وكان من نتيجة البحث التي قمت بها ان النفط الذي ياتي من الابار يكون محمل بغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين(h2s( 
وهو وسط شديد التاكل جدا 
هذا للعلم بان المختبرات لدينا غير جيدة اذا لم تكن معدومة وانا ابحث عن مخططات تحلية النفط قبل دخولة للخزان المذكور ...اي محطة عزل للغاز المذكور من النفط......لتقليل الغاز قدر الامكان
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير ..........وللعلم اعمل في هذا المجال لفتر قيرة جدا وهي اربعة اشهر فقط
علما اني خريج لقسم هندسة المواد_

السيد اسعد المحترم 
السلام عليكم وصلتني قصة هذا الخزان من المهندس طلال من الفحص الهندسي من شركة المشاريع النفطية حيث تم فحص وصيانة الخزان من قبلهم وهناك طرق حديتة للتخلصمن H2SO4 لكن غير متوفرة في العراق ومكلفة مقارنة بصيانة الخزان او سقف الخزان على الغلب وهناك طرق حديث في شركة شفرون حيث توضع منظومة عزل على البئر نفسة ويتم استخلاص النفط الخام والغاز بنفس الوقت دون استخدام العازلات او المراحل الاربعة انصحك بقراءة كتاب API 650 الخاص بالخزانات عامة (يا اخي احنة تاخرنة حيل عن العالم)


----------



## احمد البياتي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شلونكم شباب نفط الجنوب الله يساعدكم اني كنت بنفط الجنوب / قسم الفحص الهندسي


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أن ترد متأخرا خير من أن لاترد أبدا

مبدأ معايرة الخزانات واحد أكانت هوائية (فوق الأرض) أم أرضية

لكن الطريقة تختلف بحسب وضع الخزان /اسطواني شاقولي - أفقي- معزول - كروي ........../

الطريقة الضوئية هي أحدث الطرق و أفضلها من حيث الدقة و السرعة بشرط أن لايكون الخزان 

مشوها وإلا يجب استخدام المعايرة بالسائل بالرغم من أنها تتطلب وقتا طويلا بالإضافة لدقتها القليلة 

الناتجة عن عدم الدقة في قراءة الحجوم المارة عبر العداد

وهناك شرح مفصل لمعايرة خزان اسطواني شاقولي في قسم آخر من هذا الموقع 

عبر الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57412.html


----------



## م.عبير (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً أستاذ عبد الرحمن 
قرأت هذا الموضوع عندما نشرته في موقع بيلدكس..شكراً لك


----------



## زينب السعد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ولو الرد متاخر جدا.بس افضل من عدمه انا مهندسه في شركه نفط الجنوب في قسم الانتاج تحديدا
هناك عقد مع شركه ايطاليه ينفذ حاليا في موقعنا حيث ان العقد يتضمن نصب وحده لمعالجه النفط بعد مراحل عزل الغاز لمعامله النفط في حال كونه حاوي على كبريتيد الهيدروجين وهذه الوحدة هي برج نزع(h2s stripper(حيث يتم غاز حلو(sweet gas(لغرض التخلص من كبريتيد الهيدروجين حيث يخرج الغاز الحلو الداخل الى البرج محملا بالكبريت ويخرج النفط كنفط نظيف خالى من الكبريت بنسب جيده .طبعا لااقدر ان اؤكد ان كفاءه الفصل جيده او لا لعدم اكتمال العمل على الارض .اتمنى ان تكون معلوماتي البسيطه مفيده لاحد ما .تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## علي مشاريع (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. تحية عطرة الى الاستاذ الكبير طلال من شركة المشاريع النفطية


----------



## وسام السلمان (19 أبريل 2010)

ممكن معايرة الخزان بواسطة القوانين هندسية لمساعدة اتصل بية على الايميل xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد حميد هليل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اود التعرف على علاقة نستطيع ان نحول صلادة برنل الى صلادة روكول


----------



## حمزة الشمري (9 مارس 2011)

الى كافة الاخوة المهندسين العاملين في مجال الفحص الهندسي للخزانات ارجو تزويدي بكل ما هو مفيد في عمليات فحوصات اللحام للخزنات النفطية واكون لكم شاكرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (9 مارس 2011)

انشالله بنستخرج بترول فلسطين


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## okab0 (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
ارجو ممن لديه شرح عن طريقة تصنيع خزانات النفط والغاز وخصائص تلك الخزانات من درجة الحرارة والضغط الذي تتعرض له بصورة عامه
وما هي المعادن المستخدمة لتصنيعها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## okab0 (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء
انا طالب عراقي في روسيا قسم خزانات النفط والغاز 
ويجب ان اجري بحث حول احد مشاكل خزانات النفط والغاز في العراق ولا سيما منه المشاكل المختصه بانتقال الحرارة سواء كانت حرارة الجو او حرارة المكونات
وقد تبرعت احدى الشركات الروسيه العالميه بمساعدتي في اجراء التجارب بمختبراتها لغرض ايجاد حل للمشكله 
ولكني لا اعرف ما المشاكل بسبب الحرارة في خزانات النفط والغاز في العراق
ارجو منكم اخواني بمساعدتي في طرح احد المشاكل الحرارية والله الموفق في حلها والتخلص منها
اخوكم ابو محمد


----------



## اسعد ميسان (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوان .......... اشكر كل من رد على الموضوع واللي يحتاج شي بالفحص انا حاضر للمساعدة خزان
اخبركم استخدمت عازل كبريت للتقليل من الكبريت الداخل للخزان قدر الامكان التقليل وتم تصنيع عوازل للكبريت في شركة المعدات الهندسية وهي حاليا في الخدمة ننتظر النتائج المرجوة ........... الف شكر اخوان


----------



## virtualknight (27 مايو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل وبالتوفيق لمهندسين بلدي العراق الحبيب.......ليث شامل


----------



## اسعد ميسان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوكم اسعد بلاسم ماهود .......... شركة نفط ميسان حاليا 
شكرا لمروركم الكريم واسف على تاخر الرد انا فقط مشغول ............ واريد التعاون معي حاليا في مجال التاكل ز
فائق التقدير والاحترام للاخوة الاعزاء


----------

